# Troubleshooting a keg king kegerator



## Mr. No-Tip (20/12/16)

Hey Team,

I've got a keg king kegerator that is flaking a bit on keeping cool. I turned it on last night after being off for quite some time. It was down to 13 overnight while set at 1.

This evening, after a hot day, it's at 16. The compressor is too hot to touch. One of the pipes on the cooling plate at the back is iced up but the plate itself is not very cool. I can hear coolant moving through and the fan is running.

Any non sparky/fridgy things I can take a look at?

Cheers.


----------



## Coldspace (20/12/16)

Sounds like you got a refrigerant gas leak somewhere or over heated condenser, Compressor is too hot because not enough cool gas coming back to cool it down. 
Have you put a big load in it today like warm full kegs, condenser /heat exchanger in a not well ventilated area? Or hot environment like a locked up shed on hot day.

Do these have a fan forced condenser, or are they a coil fin type like on the back of a lot of domestic fridges?

Sorry, I'm not familiar with these cabinets but am a commercial frigie/ sparky


----------



## Maheel (20/12/16)

Coldspace said:


> Sounds like you got a refrigerant gas leak somewhere or over heated condenser, Compressor is too hot because not enough cool gas coming back to cool it down.
> Have you put a big load in it today like warm full kegs, condenser /heat exchanger in a not well ventilated area? Or hot environment like a locked up shed on hot day.
> 
> Do these have a fan forced condenser, or are they a coil fin type like on the back of a lot of domestic fridges?
> ...


all this and

have you tried pointing a fan at the compressor and the outside of the fridge where it is hot.
reckon it'd dead or your trying to kill it...

turn it off and let it cool down and try again maybe


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (20/12/16)

Yep, I turned it off earlier and it's been cooling since.

A cool 50l keg went in - cooler than ambient, so not super stressful. It's been in a warm garage but well ventilated.

Not sure what the condensor type is. It looks like R2D2. (#fridgie).

Gonna run it fresh overnight and see what happens.


----------



## Bridges (20/12/16)

They need good clearance around the sides to get rid of heat. If its really packed in tight she won't go to well.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (21/12/16)

Clear as a bell around it. It's literally in my car space in the garage. No better overnight. Fridgie time I guess.


----------



## fdsaasdf (21/12/16)

It sounds like there is a problem with the coolant. Before resorting to an expensive tradie call maybe try leaving it off overnight and defrosting? Just a suggestion to make sure you aren't just suffering from an iced-up cooling plate. I find my kegerator needs to be defrosted about once a year, I did it just a couple of days ago to ensure it's all good for the festive season.


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/16)

Have you checked the trough underneath the cooling plate to see if it's blocked up with ice?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (21/12/16)

Bribie G said:


> Have you checked the trough underneath the cooling plate to see if it's blocked up with ice?


Is this the little tray at the back, or something a bit more internal?


----------



## michaeld16 (22/12/16)

would bet my left nut on a gas leak.


----------

